# Some guy killing big drum



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I heard some jerk was keeping huge drum at the point a few days ago. I also heard Marine fisheries got him. Drunk driving and poaching=lost truck. I got no love for a guy that thinks it is ok to kill big bulls.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wow.......heard that Ryan saw a big ole red drum head wash up on the shore ( prolly jus caught)........


I know I am Asian...but one that respects the sport, creel and size limits....



> I heard some jerk was keeping huge drum at the point a few days ago. I also heard Marine fisheries got him. Drunk driving and poaching=lost truck. I got no love for a guy that thinks it is ok to kill big bulls.



let tha fawker burn...he deserves it..jus more fuel fer tha fire fer them bird whatchers.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, but are you not allowed to keep drum right now? I guess I'm not familiar with the regulations down in VA. MD is open year round for drum.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

They ahve a size limit..at least here in FL it's a slot..min. 18" max. 27" 1 per person per day.
People like that make me...:--| :--| :--|


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

A tree hugger has to look to a coward like this to make a point, but I think it was true fishermen that made the call. Plenty of food fish out there. I see no reason to keep a big drum like that. I've also heard old-timers talk of the big ones having parasites in them. I don't want to eat a wormy drum, I hust want to borrow him for a few minutes. I am glad I am a fisherman and not a panzy, jerk, or poaching coward


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

In NC it is one a day in the slot. No more than one. Death to the Poachers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Ahh. Thanks for the clarification.

Maryland also has a slot for Reds 18-27" but just a minimum for Blacks (16") with a max of 1 per person per day.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

okimavich said:


> I'm sorry, but are you not allowed to keep drum right now? I guess I'm not familiar with the regulations down in VA. MD is open year round for drum.


Yo...per MD's DNR..
Drum, Red 18" - 27" Open year round 1 person/day 

Yall got a slot limit also..
here's fer the Bay
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

Here's fer the ocean:
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/coastalbaysregulations.html

Know yer states regs,,,,,


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dang Al, you're posting all over the boards.. 

How many of :beer: :beer: have you had already?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> dang Al, you're posting all over the boards..
> 
> How many of :beer: :beer: have you had already?



fishin in tha AM...so I'm trying ta fall asleep..
but ta answer yer ?....

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 8


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

The short hair girl in RDT was tellin me bout that guy with tha drummies yesterday afternoon. I hope they greased his @$$ Its people like that ruining it for everyone. Hope they confiscate his truck, rods & all as per law regs they can surely do so when a serious offense or offenses are made on a natl park. lets see, DRUNK, DRIVING, not 1 but 6-7 illegal OVERSIZED drum.   what a disgrace.:--| 

Al, you still drinkin crud light? Takes 8 just to fall asleep lucky bastid gonna be in hatty tommorrow...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Teo that was a sweet @$$ drum by the way :beer: congrats man. was it on the grandwave?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> They ahve a size limit..at least here in FL it's a slot..min. 18" max. 27" 1 per person per day.
> People like that make me...:--| :--| :--|


At SI a guy kept a bull red and I walked up and said "you need help putting it back??"
Just then one of the old salts pulled me aside and asked about my tackle and said "we got him don't worry let him go..."
Turn out a buddy of his works for the state and was already getting a guy for too many snook in the parking lot and he phoned his cell and he was waiting for this guy. 15 minutes later, after I thought the old salt was in on it... They caught the guy and everyone applauded on the end of the pier. Except for some Fl cracker who remembered when "That didn't happen"..
It was better he got pinched than just someone "helping him release it". He might think twice about it and he would not have if I just shamed him into it.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

To anyone that sees a poacher getting popped and says "I remember when that didn't happen" I say, "A lot of our fisheries are in trouble and you have no right to keep a fish that I want to catch another day" and if I ever see anyone keeping an illegal drum, they won't have to wonder who called the law. I got no problem watching someone go down for keeping illegals.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

thebeachcaster said:


> To anyone that sees a poacher getting popped and says "I remember when that didn't happen" I say, "A lot of our fisheries are in trouble and you have no right to keep a fish that I want to catch another day" and if I ever see anyone keeping an illegal drum, they won't have to wonder who called the law. I got no problem watching someone go down for keeping illegals.


I agree.NB pier is in walking distance from my house and some times just to have something to do I walk down there and watch the show. I have seen people keeping small rock and other types of fish illegally. . I turn them over to the attendants there and most of them don't know their a- - -
from a hole in the ground. I tell them that if they do not call someone I will. I ended up call the people myself. 
Would you believe that 80% if those people didn't have a license.
I know of seven that were caught last summer.

John


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the fish cops around here used to be a joke...call and they never show up...and i called alot...last year i saw them everywhere ...if you are going to fish, follow the rules...how hard is that...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

jcreamer,
Just don't call the man on Hat80 when he's fishing at NB!!! :spam:


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I Saw An Undersized Carcas Out There This Weekend At The South Point On Coke. Looked Like Somebody Did A Crapy Job Filleting And Left The Rest.:--| I Did However Talk To One Of The Officers About That Guy That Got Busted At The Point And He Said He Was Still In The Slammer. That Was Sunday Afternoon!!:d Maybe He'll Rot There !!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Calling the Fuzz*

I have the DNR # stored in my phone and when I see illegals been caught and coolered I give OLE GREEN EYEZ a buzz and they'll ususally have a person in the area in a short time. I know for a fact that a certain picture was sent to the DNR office of a few illegally caught feesh at a popular Fall spot. Don't you know they were out there all most every day after that. Checking licenses, coolers and what not. I was honestly glad to see those officers out regulating. Now, if they just keep it up w/ out anyone having to call that would be great. 

OH, BTW, did you hear about the officers catching poachers at SPSP...what idiots...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> jcreamer,
> Just don't call the man on Hat80 when he's fishing at NB!!! :spam:


I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Poaching*

I will Chime in here just to say that it takes a very misinformed ignorant stupid uneducated self centered CS to POACH fish.
WE have all suffered the consequences of over fishing, pollution, TREE huggers, ect. Yet we still abide by the law we are given, I have never caught a Red Drum before but would love to in the future, Lock the SOB's up that think they can destroy what others have fought for so we can enjoy the resources we have left and THROW away the KEY!!!!! Harsh yes PISSES ME OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wow.......heard that Ryan saw a big ole red drum head wash up on the shore ( prolly jus caught)........
> 
> :


Saw a big bull washed up last year. What a waste.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Being an LEO I hate to play devil's advocate here, but not everyone knows what constitutes an illegal fish. Heck, the first drum I ever caught I thought was a spot. I mean, it had a big ole spot right there on the tail afterall! <cue embarrassed laugh>. What I'm getting at is instead of dropping the dime as soon as you see a poacher...make sure he's actualy poaching. Alot of new fishers are out there and if they catch a big fish they're liable to keep it not knowing there's a max size limit.

Of course, if the guy looks to be a knowledgeable fisher (lots of worn gear, casts with confidence, etc) and you see him keeping an illegal, then by all means drop the dime. But it would suck for some guy with his brand new pole on his first fishing outing since he and his pop hit the ole fishin hole 20 odd years ago was to get arrested, lose his truck, maybe lose his job, all becuase he didn't know the regs and no one was kind enough to clue him in.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Anybody that goes fishin. (You should have a license) should know better. Just like i know cause I have a drivers license I shouldn't speed. Don't be ridiculous that guy is a retard and deserves to be locked up for that bs. I'm sick of people out for food thinkin they can keep anything they catch while flickin their cigarette butts into the water. What s^&t! Read the regs theres no excuse for taking illegal fish. But that's minor compare to those jackasses with the commercial nets.  Makes me sick to my stomach and if I see that bs going on I WILL call the DNR not to mention give you a piece of my mind.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Actually I've seen people keeping undersized reds thinking they were horse croaker ... they look a lot alike


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Actually I've seen people keeping undersized reds thinking they were horse croaker ... they look a lot alike


It is always best to judge the situation as best as you can. Like FH said some people are just plain ignorant about what the fish are. If you get a chance to ask them about the fish see if they know what it is and what the regs are on it. It is ok to give some of them a chance (especially if they do not look like pro's). Try and steer them in the right direction. Of course if you are met with resistance or indifference then drop the dime and make that call!!


----------



## Lunker (Jan 11, 2007)

On Friday while fishing the point, I talked with the officer who arrested the guy in question. The officer had checked the same guys license the day before and had given him a copy of the fisheries regulations. He had no excuse for keeping the big reds. With arrogance like that I don't expect they will take it easy on him.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

wolfva said:


> Being an LEO I hate to play devil's advocate here, but not everyone knows what constitutes an illegal fish. Heck, the first drum I ever caught I thought was a spot. I mean, it had a big ole spot right there on the tail afterall! <cue embarrassed laugh>. What I'm getting at is instead of dropping the dime as soon as you see a poacher...make sure he's actualy poaching. Alot of new fishers are out there and if they catch a big fish they're liable to keep it not knowing there's a max size limit.
> 
> Of course, if the guy looks to be a knowledgeable fisher (lots of worn gear, casts with confidence, etc) and you see him keeping an illegal, then by all means drop the dime. But it would suck for some guy with his brand new pole on his first fishing outing since he and his pop hit the ole fishin hole 20 odd years ago was to get arrested, lose his truck, maybe lose his job, all becuase he didn't know the regs and no one was kind enough to clue him in.


i agree. you should inform them that it is an illegal fish, if they still keep the fish, it's game.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Aren't you supplied with the regulation book when you purchase your license?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

My Dad used to say that first time is a mistake, second time ya did it on purpose. I can see wolfva's point however, if you take the time to learn the regs or heck even keep copies of them in your tackle box, then there is no excuse.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

there were several occasion when people in the pier was trying to keep an illegal fish. i approached them and politely told them it was illegal and they should release the fish. most of the time, people listen. what's the better senario? politely asking to release the fish (live fish) or call DNR secretly, and wait for them to show up. (regardless of poacher getting a ticket or not fish is most likely dead)


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> It is always best to judge the situation as best as you can. Like FH said some people are just plain ignorant about what the fish are. If you get a chance to ask them about the fish see if they know what it is and what the regs are on it. It is ok to give some of them a chance (especially if they do not look like pro's). Try and steer them in the right direction. Of course if you are met with resistance or indifference then drop the dime and make that call!!



well said, absolutly the only way to do it.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*A grain of salt never hurts*

I see you keeping small illegals, I'll approach you in a nice manner. You tell me to [email protected]#K off, I do what I can to see you go down.opcorn: 


Now having said that.... I see you with five bulls, I do what I can to watch you go down. I might see if I can convince you to let the live ones go (but I'm still gonna try to watch you burn)opcorn: You got one big drum, you know how to fish. You got a drum? Well then you need to know the regs.


This guy had a lot of big bulls, he also was cussing at people. He was a poacher.

As a surf fisherman, I try to inform people of the regs and why they should use shockers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

call the fish cops...hope they get there...

i always do...


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Was there a report in a local paper on the details of this?..What was up with the guy??..just a DA or what?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

1BadF350 said:


> Aren't you supplied with the regulation book when you purchase your license?


Nope. At least not here in SE. VA. Fact of the matter, first time I ever saw the regs was when I looked them up online. The internet...a wonderful thing! <LOL>


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not normally one for narking due to my past, but as a concerned conservationist angler I usually inform the person, then make the call if they disregard me or tell me to buzz off. Nailed one guy for keeping two large pregnant female sharks for himself (one too many) and I felt good. But I felt bad I couldn't convince him to return them live to the oceans to pup and boost the pop. Big drum like that can be full of eggs, and keeping them just makes regulation slots smaller and hurts the sport.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> Aren't you supplied with the regulation book when you purchase your license?


In NC They are only required to have them where the license is sold but you usually have to ask for it. I have a lifetime license so I get the new regs in the mail every year. But as said you can get the regs for any state online before you go. There is no reason to not be informed unless you just dont know how to read.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

I was there when he caught his fish. Several people tried to tell him what he was doing was illegal. He dropped the F-Bomb on all of them and the women said don't get mad, just use the cell phones and reported him. County Sheriffs, Fish Cops and Park Rangers all greeted him as he left the beach with six drum and driving under the influence. These offences are FEDERAL crimes (commited on Federal property) and he might do hard time in a federal prison (especailly with the bad attitude he had).


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Pushcart said:


> I was there when he caught his fish. Several people tried to tell him what he was doing was illegal. He dropped the F-Bomb on all of them and the women said don't get mad, just use the cell phones and reported him. County Sheriffs, Fish Cops and Park Rangers all greeted him as he left the beach with six drum and driving under the influence. These offences are FEDERAL crimes (commited on Federal property) and he might do hard time in a federal prison (especailly with the bad attitude he had).


What a *#&%
I am pleased they nailed a guy like that...
That just give people the wrong Idea about fisherman...
I had some cheap sandals that were left on the path after the steps over the dune at the beach and when I got done fishing they were gone... My son asked if the other fisherman stole them.. I said no son they are fisherman. He said "so fishing people do not steal??" I said "most likely they do not... " Just as I said that a lady who was reading a book asked me if I was missing something I said "yes I left some sandals here and they are gone..?" She said "You know the surfers were missing stuff as well. I think is was some tourists who came down and took stuff. Because they were here and gone quickly and did not even enjoy the beach before they ran off."

See it is the Turons every time... Never a fisherman...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Pushcart said:


> I was there when he caught his fish. Several people tried to tell him what he was doing was illegal. He dropped the F-Bomb on all of them and the women said don't get mad, just use the cell phones and reported him. County Sheriffs, Fish Cops and Park Rangers all greeted him as he left the beach with six drum and driving under the influence. These offences are FEDERAL crimes (commited on Federal property) and he might do hard time in a federal prison (especailly with the bad attitude he had).


I still want to know if they confiscated his truck and all his fishing stuff since it was used in the illegal taking of protected fish.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

I left Buxton on saturday and at that time all his stuff (truck included) had been and still was confiscated. I guess it will be up to the judge to return or keep it all.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Pushcart said:


> I left Buxton on saturday and at that time all his stuff (truck included) had been and still was confiscated. I guess it will be up to the judge to return or keep it all.


Well with his blatant disregard for the Law I hope they keep it. Such strict punishment is the only thing that will get through to some of the hard headed people in this country. It will also make a good exapmle to tell other people you see taking illegal fish. I would think the threat of losing everything you have with you at the time should be enough to make people put them back.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

wolfva said:


> Being an LEO I hate to play devil's advocate here, but not everyone knows what constitutes an illegal fish. Heck, the first drum I ever caught I thought was a spot. I mean, it had a big ole spot right there on the tail afterall! <cue embarrassed laugh>. What I'm getting at is instead of dropping the dime as soon as you see a poacher...make sure he's actualy poaching. Alot of new fishers are out there and if they catch a big fish they're liable to keep it not knowing there's a max size limit.
> 
> Of course, if the guy looks to be a knowledgeable fisher (lots of worn gear, casts with confidence, etc) and you see him keeping an illegal, then by all means drop the dime. But it would suck for some guy with his brand new pole on his first fishing outing since he and his pop hit the ole fishin hole 20 odd years ago was to get arrested, lose his truck, maybe lose his job, all becuase he didn't know the regs and no one was kind enough to clue him in.



i agree...everytime i see someone keeping a fish that they shouldnt be keeping i ask them if they know the type of fish and know the regs and if they say no i clue them in on the species and the regs and give them a chance to throw it back...if they keep it still well then is when i call

if i ask and they are poaching on purpose ill say yeah good job walk away and call haha


----------

